# Sheath Cleaning of Donkeys?



## lee&lyric (Oct 22, 2011)

Do donkeys and burrows need sheath cleaning?

Lee


----------



## SAS (May 1, 2012)

I was going to ask the same question. 
  Surely SOMEONE has something to say on the subject??:/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 1, 2012)

Yes, just like horses.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 1, 2012)

Well, I am going to chime in on this one. I REALLY need to clean my geldings sheath, but I can't figure out how. I'm sure that sounds funny, but I mean he is not cooperative. Even if I use warm water, he just sucks it up inside, and I can't get the stuff out. Someone told me to wait until he is relaxed and then pull it out and clean it quickly, but I don't want to hurt him!! Advice?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 1, 2012)

Here's a thread: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10374


And another: (I think it talks about it further down) 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13869
I have no advice because I've never owned a horse; I just found the threads for you!


----------



## goodhors (May 2, 2012)

Not sure how tame your donkey is, but you may want to have the Vet do him, using 
a tranquilizer.  This is to prevent donkey hurting someone.  They can kick with the 
hinds from ear to a couple feet behind, removing EVERYTHING along his side.  They 
also can bite like alligators, strike with those front hooves while standing quietly!!

So considering the capabilities of a donkey or small mule, I would go with the Vet
option first.  And MAKE SURE donkey has ENOUGH tranquilizer to  do the job, or he 
may kick anyway.  Husband watched a Vet get his scalp split from a donkey kick.  Vet
had just told husband that "donkey was out, ready for hoof trim".  Husband looked
at the donkey, said "he needs more".  Vet disagreed, was "going to show how sleepy
this donkey is" when he got kicked.  Donkey JUST MISSED kicking his skull by a hair,
only ripped the skin under his hair.  After they got the bleeding stopped, Vet gave 
donkeys another shot, while owner took Vet to Emergency for stitching.  Husband was
done trimming when they got back, donkeys were back out in the field.

I would not recommend using Ace as the tranq on males, it has caused problems with the penis of
male equines.  Far and few between, but it does happen that animal loses muscle 
retraction ability to bring his penis back into the sheath after being Aced, then coming
out of the tranquilizer.  It does not come back in most cases.  Some Vets will blow you 
off about it, never seen the problem.  You should tell the Vet ahead, if you are unwilling 
to have him Aced, so they bring another medication.  I won't have Ace used on any of mine.
And even when horse has been fine with Ace before, this retraction problem can happen.  
Husband has seen several instances of this happen in his practice, so it is a REAL issue, not 
urban myth.  All the owners ended up euthing those horses, couldn't use him when he could
hurt himself hanging out like that.  One was a breeding stallion, no longer able to breed mares.  I don't
know if she got damages for him, but it was a shame.  Really nice stallion.

We have been washing our geldings since they were very young, they do stand for it.  May not
like it, but they don't act badly.  I run a hose with warm water from the house, use Excaliber
sheath cleaner and latex gloves over my hands.  The stink WILL stay on your skin, so gloves
are a must for me.  Water flow is gentle, not a forceful rush out of the hose.  None of mine 
drop either, so I have to reach in there to get the cleaner worked around, then rinsed out,
along with any pieces of gunk.  You have to open and clean out the tip of the penis, make sure there is 
no gunky "bean" shapes in there to block the urethra, where urine comes out.  May be SEVERAL 
beans, so don't stop checking if you find one.  I have found beans on very young animals and
older animals.  Nothing to do with age or extending to urinate, so be sure he is really cleaned
out when you finish.  Rinse very well inside, cleaner can be irritating, so good rinse is important.

Sounds gross, but I "am in to the armpit" cleaning my larger horses.  Ponies, smaller geldings 
don't go so deep.  But it is an amazingly large space, with lots of tissue folds to get cleaned and 
rinsed out.  You need most of your arm length.  With  three geldings, I am too cheap to 
pay the Vet and experienced enough to be confident I am doing a pretty good job of cleaning them.
Warm water has been the biggest help to keeping them quiet and cooperative during sheath
cleaning.

I would NOT recommend any use of sticky products like Vasaline or KY Jelly, other balms or 
things for cleaning or application AFTER cleaning.  Plain water rinse, let him get his body back
to normal with no other products.  Some folks use Ivory liquid soap which is not a detergent.  But 
washing liquids in other brands are quite harsh on skin, so nothing I would advise using on his 
privates.


----------



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

lol, Goodhors......in to the armnpit.  Fun times!  And of course, THAT is precisely when the city girl neighbor walks up........and exclaims "Oh! SHe's having a baby!"   

On a side note that is particularly, um, strange.........I have had alot of luck with those "shy" geldings, by simply rubbing the inside of their back thigh, very very gently.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 2, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> l
> 
> On a side note that is particularly, um, strange.........I have had alot of luck with those "shy" geldings, by simply rubbing the inside of their back thigh, very very gently.


I rub right in front of the sheath area on the belly.


----------



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

lol, well good.

At least I am not the only one, lol.


----------

